# Whipstick bream rod?



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Haven't heard or seen them before Occy, but for pretty much the same price you could get a Pflueger trion very nice rods in that range, fuji runners, cork handles and light weight. (I have a 6' one piece meant for a baitcaster but i use an eggbeater on it and a 7' one piece)

Cheers dave
EDIT here a link occy
http://www.pflueger.com.au/


----------

